# aterm and FreeBSD10



## baos (Feb 16, 2014)

I googled for a few hours to come up with a very simple solution.  I found a lot of pages about the issue, but only one with a solution. 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 84030.html


```
aterm
aterm: can't open pseudo-tty
aterm: aborting
```

`kldload pty` solves the issue.


----------



## draco003 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## segfault (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you for this!


----------

